# There's a Ghost



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Just a short piece I made, sort of like a theme for the paranormal. ;P

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/6a2990b627a5261cf739b0e6428db519d5171470


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Not bad, it gets the story across in a video game-y way, which I assume is what you were going for.

Perhaps the first eighth note should be before the barline as an anacrusis? I don't like those repeated notes in bar 5, try changing the second note to an E and the last note in the bar to an A and see if you like it (if you do this, you might need to fiddle with the first note in bar 7 too). It might be better if you moved the last note in the right hand up an octave (or to something else), as the contrary motion will make the voice-leading into the cadence stronger.


----------

